# Oil Catch Can?



## fhartell (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a mk6 GLI and I'm wondering if an oil catch can is necessary. The mods I've done are as follow. AFe CAI, Borla Exhaust, GFB DV+ and Unitronic DV Relocation. If it's recommend that I install one what is your recommendation as far as which one? I've looked up a couple and to me they seem like a lot of $$


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

No

It does not prevent the intake valve buildup


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

But it does keep oil residue out of the entire intact system, which is a good thing.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

The new bfi kits look nice and seem well engineered.


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

VR6OOM said:


> But it does keep oil residue out of the entire intact system, which is a good thing.


 How often do you have to drain the Oil catch can and replace the catch can filter?


----------

